# Raccoon vs Train



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

The woods never fail to amaze me. You guys should probably be able to guess what this topic is about. I saw something I have never seen before and would rather not see again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

But what does the front of the train look like ?


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

The train got derailed. The wreck and carnage was not suitable to post online...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bull Moose in the North country take on trains all the time.


----------



## rjmjr911 (Jan 10, 2014)

Coyote_Slayer2 said:


> The train got derailed. The wreck and carnage was not suitable to post online...


Derailment over a raccoon? Seems far fetched

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

rjmjr911 said:


> Derailment over a raccoon? Seems far fetched
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Very far fetched indeed. It was meant as a joke.


----------



## rjmjr911 (Jan 10, 2014)

Haha

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I heard about things like this, animals get depressed and jump in front of trains and vehicles...........sometimes the animal just gets a break........






​​​
ya I've posted this before.........


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

Seems legit. I bet a big raccoon would do that amount of damage to that car.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I see those cars on the freeway and always think the people that own them have a death wish.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They just think that because it's a "smart" car it's a smart decision to buy it... what they didn't realize that it got it's name for the feeling it causes you to have upon impact !


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

That's a good one! Haha


----------

